# Don't Paint me, Bro



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

A Cheyenne man doused himself with white latex paint in hopes of avoiding a police Taser.

Wyo. Man Douses Himself In Paint To Avoid Taser - Denver News Story - KMGH Denver


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

He shoulda' used invisible paint... or if it was night, maybe black... but WHITE?... nahhhh... Painted AND tazed... now that's demeaning... reminds me of tarred and feathered.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Seriously, what the heck? Why in the world did he think that paint would make him die if tazed? 

KG


----------



## Falsesuspect (Sep 10, 2012)

well that's just too funny. we sure do have some strange people out there.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Funny....probably votes Democrat......JJ


----------

